# Interested in a track inspired TT



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been interested in the idea of running 17" wheels with a really aggressive set of Toyo R888's or something with a stiffer sidewall like the R888. Curious, is anyone lowered at all on 17"s? What does that look like? 

Inspiration below. Coming from a bagged tt, looking for something new.


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing special lookswise but mine is dropped about 1 1/2" on H&Rs and I run 235-40-17 NT01s at track events.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The R888's are meh, if looking for good track rubber some NT01's are the ticket.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I have NT05's on mine. 275/40/17 all 4 corners on 17x9 rota grids. 

However, it depends what you're gonna use the car for. 

NT05's are better for drag racing, street racing, launching etc. 

NT01's are a better track tire, stiffer side wall, better handling. 

I haven't had a chance to personally try the NT01's, but they are my next tire once these run out of life.


----------



## J Patterson (Apr 11, 2009)

Be aware that NT01s roar, are stiff and are pretty terrible when it rains. When driven hard the require lots of negative camber or they wear the outer edge quickly. I only use them at the track and run Continental DW on the street. I use the Continentals at the track too if it is raining. That said the NT01s are addictive


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I have NT05's on mine. 275/40/17 all 4 corners on 17x9 rota grids.
> 
> However, it depends what you're gonna use the car for.
> 
> ...


Yeah the NT05's are not bad, run those on the street car. They last about the same at NT01's but without the ability to rotate. Personally for street and some track the Hankook R-S3's beat the NT05's hands down. For straight track the NT01's are the way to go.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been playing around with similar thoughts. Now that the TT isn't my DD I want to spend a bit more on rubber and really enjoy her when I take her out on weekends. Still will be bagged just want some grip to have some fun and bonus points for the track inspired look. Still debating on if I wanna switch it up to 17's or keep 18's though, would love to hear more input on aggressive street tires and see some pics of setups :thumbup:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I have NT05's on mine. 275/40/17 all 4 corners on 17x9 rota grids.
> 
> However, it depends what you're gonna use the car for.
> 
> ...


Pictures? Mine is mostly a weekend toy so it'll mostly be street use, but I do want to be able to flog through the corners without worry of grip loss.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

chrisc351 said:


> Pictures? Mine is mostly a weekend toy so it'll mostly be street use, but I do want to be able to flog through the corners without worry of grip loss.


In other words, you want to be sure your sphincter will let go before your tires ever do? Just clarifying what grip you're most worried about losing...


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

ttwsm said:


> In other words, you want to be sure your sphincter will let go before your tires ever do? Just clarifying what grip you're most worried about losing...


One grip letting go I'm not worried about for another 30 years at least. :laugh:


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

chrisc351 said:


> I've been interested in the idea of running 17" wheels with a really aggressive set of Toyo R888's or something with a stiffer sidewall like the R888. Curious, is anyone lowered at all on 17"s? What does that look like?
> 
> Inspiration below. Coming from a bagged tt, looking for something new.




What wheels are those????


----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

jason bouchard said:


> What wheels are those????


Fifteen52 Turbomac's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

No one has any pictures?

Here's one that I found.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't get the same feels with those heavy a** Fat Fives lol.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

vwaudipreferred said:


> Fifteen52 Turbomac's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


TY :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

M-Power M3 said:


> Don't get the same feels with those heavy a** Fat Fives lol.


What? 20lbs for a forged 17x7.5 wheels isn't exactly "heavy." That's my black car above on 245/40/17's. I run 275/40/17 NT01's at the track on 17x9.5.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

20v master said:


> What? 20lbs for a forged 17x7.5 wheels isn't exactly "heavy." That's my black car above on 245/40/17's. I run 275/40/17 NT01's at the track on 17x9.5.


Pics! I think the fitment of the 245/40's is perfect for a street car


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

chrisc351 said:


> Pics! I think the fitment of the 245/40's is perfect for a street car



Agreed, with 20mm F/25mm R spacers.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Here’s one of my Roadster with Bilstein PSS9, OZ ultraleggera and 225/45/17 tires










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

